

Ask HN: GitLab vs GitHub - joegardiner

In the company I work for we're considering using a self hosted GitLab for our repos. At the moment we are fully GitHub.<p>We're planning on deploying GitLab on an in-house, Ansible deployed OpenStack. In terms of day to day use does anyone have any experience or insight they'd like to share beyond the initial investigations we have carried out?
======
27182818284
My org is in your situation. We are slowly migrating to GitLab. It is
definitely buggier (For a while using repos with certain names like "notes"
would cause 404 errors) but it makes up for that in price. A GitHub enterprise
license is too expensive for the benefit we got out of it. GitLab is buggier,
but being free made up for that.

------
reactor
If you are not particular about Git, you may take a look at
<http://rhodecode.org/> as well (uses mercurial).

~~~
joegardiner
This looks interesting. The only problem is that we have about 20 projects on
GitHub at the moment so it's easier sticking with something Git based. Thanks
though.

~~~
cju
RhodeCode started as a Mercurial tool but it now also support Git.

<http://pythonhosted.org/RhodeCode/usage/git_support.html>

